# Puppy blues / hard time adjusting



## cxcx (Aug 20, 2018)

I got a new puppy almost 2 months ago now. She was 7 months old when I brought her home (currently ~9 months). I'm having quite a difficult time adjusting to dog-motherhood...it's been much harder than I had imagined. 

She's my first dog and on paper, I feel like I did all that I could to prepare for her arrival. I adore her and am trying so hard but I feel like almost everyday is a new challenge and something new to overcome. Sometimes it feels like there is no end to puppyhood in sight. To be honest, before I got her, I don't think I truly realized the big behavioral difference between puppies and adult dogs. I feel stressed all the time and so overwhelmed. Even little things will feel disproportionately like a big deal. 

The worst part is that she's such a sweet dog and I know she's pretty calm on the puppy spectrum (which makes me feel even more guilty for feeling the way I do!)

At what age did things start to "calm down" with your dogs? Or did things start to finally feel natural and not like a constant struggle? Any stories that give me hope would be much appreciated!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations! You are dealing with an adolescent. I am too and I am too overwhelmed at times with an 8 month old male and I have trained and owned dogs for about 30 years. I too regret the entire decision sometimes and always have while raising from a pup but one day......and that day will come when she is around 2 years old sorry(  ) if you are consistent and determined, you won't believe that she turned into the dog you had in mind. It is that same moment when my 17 year old son said to me, "You are right." 
So stay the course, take a good class that you both enjoy, stick around here, plenty of exercise and fun training. Follow your gut; if you don't like a class, go elsewhere, ask questions here etc.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

What are some of the (example of) things that has made you feel overwhelmed?


----------



## cxcx (Aug 20, 2018)

McGloomy said:


> What are some of the (example of) things that has made you feel overwhelmed?


Thanks for your responses so far  

The sum things up: Before I got a puppy, I knew that it would be a BIG commitment timewise and financially, but I didn't realize I would get as emotionally involved as I am now! I feel like every moment I'm not WITH her, I spend thinking about her. So whether it's training, her diet, or if she's getting enough exercise, her pooping/peeing schedule (I have a note in my phone that records everything everyday...), or just her overall happiness, I feel like she has basically taken over my life and I barely have any time to take care of myself. Maybe that sounds very dramatic haha. But I just love her so much and really want the best for her and as a result, I feel like my own life has totally taken a backseat.

On top of that ongoing feeling that I just described, I'm still learning a lot about what makes her happy/tick, etc. and I feel like often, just as we're overcoming one problem/hump, we run into another challenge. For example, first it was crate training, and then it was pulling while walking, and now it's her chasing squirrels/moving bikes/runners, etc. We're tackling each issues one by one but it almost seems like it's never ending.


----------



## cxcx (Aug 20, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Congratulations! You are dealing with an adolescent. I am too and I am too overwhelmed at times with an 8 month old male and I have trained and owned dogs for about 30 years. I too regret the entire decision sometimes and always have while raising from a pup but one day......and that day will come when she is around 2 years old sorry(  ) if you are consistent and determined, you won't believe that she turned into the dog you had in mind. It is that same moment when my 17 year old son said to me, "You are right."
> So stay the course, take a good class that you both enjoy, stick around here, plenty of exercise and fun training. Follow your gut; if you don't like a class, go elsewhere, ask questions here etc.


Thank you! I appreciate that advice very much. It's definitely comforting to hear that no one, no matter the experience, is immune to the puppy blues :wink2:


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, I think you are doing a great job! You are the opposite of the owners who "put their dog away" in a crate or kennel and then forget about them until they take them out to play with them.

Even though we got an adult dog, our life has changed a lot! I (total night owl who hates mornings) can now be seen every morning around 8am briskly walking the dog. Painful adjustment! And we go out less, and for shorter times, because there is always that feeling that he is waiting for us to come home. 


PPS 
Dogs is a little like kids. When somebody tells us they are expecting, we say "Wow! Congratulations! So wonderful!" But in the back of our minds there is a bit of, '...welcome to the life of interrupted sleep, poopy diapers, and no personal time...' Nobody ever tells new parents about the reality. It is a pact. We don't want to burst their bubble! So with dogs it's always like, "Your New Best Friend!" but not many people talk about the negative aspects.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSds are an addiction and a way of life. At least for me. Never experienced this with any other dog I owned or fostered.


----------



## MOzak (Aug 21, 2018)

You Sound like a very caring owner. Maybe cut yourself a break, you sound like you’re trying to be perfect which no one is. Your dog sounds happy, allow yourself to be, you sound like you’re doing GREAT. Sure it’s hard but you’ll get there, you’re miles ahead of someone not trying.


----------



## cxcx (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you! I really appreciate that. Totally agree with your PPS! :grin2:



GSDchoice said:


> Well, I think you are doing a great job! You are the opposite of the owners who "put their dog away" in a crate or kennel and then forget about them until they take them out to play with them.
> 
> Even though we got an adult dog, our life has changed a lot! I (total night owl who hates mornings) can now be seen every morning around 8am briskly walking the dog. Painful adjustment! And we go out less, and for shorter times, because there is always that feeling that he is waiting for us to come home.
> 
> ...


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

To the OP, I've had 5 dogs before and this is my first GSD (13 months, male) I've had him since he was a tiny 7 1/2 week pup.

Trust me, I understand your worry and you being overwhelmed. GSDs are A LOT of work. But I believe almost everyone here in the forum will agree with me when I say that they are WORTH IT. 

It is normal to feel overwhelmed. You havr to juggle her needs with your timetable and probably plan out your week in advance every week. There was a time when I felt like my dog was too much, but I never regret it. 

He went through a period of pooping 5-6 times a day for 3 months. He had diarrhea twice. I woke up at 6am, he had bad diarrhea in the crate. I was late for something. But I had to clean everything out, not to mention now he smelt like pee and poo. Had to bathe him, had to groom him. When you're late and stuff and your dog is ill, it's the worst. He once nipped at someone, caused me trouble. He peed at Petsmart, cool. Brought him on a short getaway, he threw up all over the cabin floor, which was carpet. Yes, he had 2 accidents IN my room when he had diarrhea, my room is CARPET, I had to bring him out at 3am, clean out my carpet, clean him out, that took me until 5am.

He doesn't want to eat, had to change the food formula. He lunges at people and dogs, had to get training in order. His sheds all over my car and house, I had to buy one expensive vacuum and another vacuum for my car. He cried all week all night when I brought him home, drew concerns from my neighbour. I asked my other neighbour who has a big mutt when they are ever gonna calm down, she says she thought it was gonna be when he was 2 years old, but didn't happen until he was 4.

I don't care. He 'saved' my life twice already. Once when I was drunk, and once when I pretended to be drowning. He plays hide and seek with me. His smile is always there when I wake up. He's good with kids. He's always right there next to me wherever I am. He's the best dog I ever had.

You sound like a caring owner. Don't worry, you're not the only one who's had puppy blues. But trust us, they're worth it. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

cxcx said:


> I got a new puppy almost 2 months ago now. She was 7 months old when I brought her home (currently ~9 months). I'm having quite a difficult time adjusting to dog-motherhood...it's been much harder than I had imagined.
> 
> She's my first dog and on paper, I feel like I did all that I could to prepare for her arrival. I adore her and am trying so hard but I feel like almost everyday is a new challenge and something new to overcome. Sometimes it feels like there is no end to puppyhood in sight. To be honest, before I got her, I don't think I truly realized the big behavioral difference between puppies and adult dogs. I feel stressed all the time and so overwhelmed. Even little things will feel disproportionately like a big deal.
> 
> ...


Hang in there, cxcx. I'm on my 2nd dog/GSD. With the first GSD 12 years ago, I seriously wanted to return the dog after the 1st week. I expected a lot of work...I just wasn't prepared for how much. It was overwhelming. No one tells you what kind of life changes you will go through when you go see the puppies for the first time. When he grew out of the adolescent stage, things changed. My life became more stress free. He became more of a partner than a dependent (although he was a dependent his whole life). With this current 7 months old pup, I knew what I was getting myself into, but I was still stressed and overwhelmed. I wanted to return him every day, and trade him in for his mother (who was available for adoption). The first 3 months of owning him have stressed me out so much that I was snapping at the people around me. Now, he's in adolescence and with that comes a whole new bunch of problems....the defiance, the testing me, etc. But I know it'll get better. People are the same way...when they get in their teens, they don't listen, they lie, they're always getting themselves into trouble. So I know this will pass. Right now, it's a battle of wills. I can't let myself be beat by an animal. You just have to power through it. If you get down, come to the forums and talk to people here. Most of us here are very understanding. If you want, you can pm me any time to chat. I went through it once and I'm going through it again. When will things calm down, you ask? Most people will say around 2 years to 3 years when the dogs fully mature. I know, it seems like a long long time from now. But before you know it, you'll be looking back and wishing you enjoyed those puppy days more. I certainly did with the first dog.

This is how I look at it...I see it as an investment, just like investing in the stock market. You've got to give a little to get a lot. I'm giving a lot of time, effort, blood, sweat, tears, work, etc. now to get about 10 years of joy and fun with him. Also a little bit of advice, if you have family members or friends who have been dog owners who can help out from time to time, it won't be so bad. Ask someone you trust to watch your dog for a few hours. Go out to eat, catch a movie or do something where you don't have to worry about the dog. You'll feel refreshed when you get home. Every break helps. Even putting it in the crate so you can take a 30 minute nap helps a lot. If you're not at your best, it'll be more stressful for you.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

McGloomy said:


> To the OP, I've had 5 dogs before and this is my first GSD (13 months, male) I've had him since he was a tiny 7 1/2 week pup.
> 
> Trust me, I understand your worry and you being overwhelmed. GSDs are A LOT of work. But I believe almost everyone here in the forum will agree with me when I say that they are WORTH IT.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I didn't allow my pup to go into rooms that had carpets before he was housetrained. He was limited to the kitchen and the adjoining breakfast room. Once he no longer peed/pood in the house, he was then allowed into other rooms. I know this isn't feasible for many people. I'm embarrassed to say...the first 2 months I slept on the kitchen floor with him every night...just so I wouldn't have to clean up his mess on carpets.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Forgot 1 more thing. I also keep a poop/pee log. It helps me remember and predict when he needs to go out again especially when his schedule was erratic. As things are now getting into a regular schedule, I probably don't need to do that anymore. So cxcx, you're not the only one.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

tc68 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say...the first 2 months I slept on the kitchen floor with him every night...


That’s very nice to know, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Beau's Mom said:


> That’s very nice to know, thanks for sharing it.


It's only because the carpeted bedroom floors are harder to clean than the tiled kitchen floors. And the kitchen is only a few steps from the front door where as the bedroom is down the hallway, down the stairs and down the hallway....by the time, I got the puppy out, he'd already peed all over the carpeted hallways and staircase. So I sacrificed to sleep on the hard kitchen floor for the ease of cleaning. On a good note, he was crate trained much faster...I slept right next to the crate and the kitchen floor was never cleaner (I had to clean it every night so that I could sleep on it).


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

@tc68 thnx for sharing! Mine had those 2 accidents because he was having bad diarrhea, wasn't a lack of potty training. And I live in an apartment where every room is carpeted except the toilet and the kitchen


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

cxcx said:


> Thank you! I appreciate that advice very much. It's definitely comforting to hear that no one, no matter the experience, is immune to the puppy blues :wink2:


You are on the right track. Keep it up! Thats the good stuff. hmm.... tying shoe strings, putting on socks and pants. Always having to go outside at a key part in a movie or not being able to tolerate you talking on the phone... Just always remember with a GSD that energy spent on a pup IS NOT energy wasted. They are just so excited about life its hard to enjoy their enthusiasm some days. But this is the time when they really are easily taught so much. I kinda miss those days. Enjoy them because you will look back with fondness and make bunches of pictures and post em here.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

Simon came to me just over a year ago. He spent his first year in a 10 x 10 run, with the exception of the 5 weeks he was put on a chain with a new owner, who subsequently put him on the internet 'free to good home'. The dog was out of his mind and completely unmanageable. My intention was to find rescue for him. My fear for him being chained in the woods was a bear attack, so I brought him home while searching for a rescue to help. The 'light at the end of the tunnel' is what got me through the first month or so. If someone told me that he would be with me forever, I would have thrown my hands up and asked the universe what I had done in a previous life to deserve such a punishment.

By the end of 2 weeks, I had him crate trained, sit, down, wait and come. The lead was a bit more difficult, but I made headway. Then the health problems reared their ugly heads...EPI, demodex, allergies. The EPI had been with him all along, the vets kept treating for parasites, changing his diet and I kept cleaning up the most foul smelling of stool, each. and. every. morning. He was so thin and just wouldn't gain weight. He ate like a horse and just wouldn't gain weight. The exact volume of food that went in, came out, undigested and rotting. The clouds parted and the sun peeked through, bestowing the magical enzymes! Oh happy day! Until we realized he can't have pork (are you kidding me?!) Switched to plant enzymes and all was good with the world.

He started losing coat. A dozen different formulas, with 'unique' protein sources. Still losing coat. He started stinking to high heaven, skin infection. Bathing 2-3 times a week with an expensive medicated shampoo and dipping. Still losing coat. He was naked from the chest down. His ears were naked, he had spots all over his face. And I wept....then wept some more. Turns out it was demodex. (the break seems to coincide with the rabies vax, which he is due for now, so that's my present concern) Turned to Nexgard, which terrified me. Reading the reviews on this drug had me following the dog for the entire day watching for reactions. All the while he's saying 'too much togetherness is not good for our relationship'. I was never so happy to see stubbly hair growth in all my life. Hallelujah! 

Meanwhile on the behavioral front....he tried everyday to kill my adult son, who was living with me and his two dogs until 4 months ago. I had taken him to a behaviorist who determined that he was fear and dog aggressive. I will admit that Simon went after me when I retrieved him from the chain, but I'm old and figured I haven't much to lose, so in the cab of the truck he went while I prayed the whole time we where driving back to my place. Turns out he is NOT dog aggressive, but was simply too much dog and played too rough in the yard to be around my son's dogs. Inside, he was fine with them, as well as my cats. I gave thanks for small favors. I went about muzzle training and set out to teach him that the world has wonderful people who drop disgusting tripe treats as they walk by. I hired people from the internet to meet with me to see if I could hand him off. It did not go well and turns out finding people with nerves of steel was not as easy as I thought. 

On March 5th I gave up on the hopes of finding rescue for him and officially adopted him. I know I am not in a position to have a young dog, that may outlive me. There is no choice, he simply has too many problems for a rescue to be able to place him reliably. So here we are, with our very tight schedule, potty, feeding, training. He has many flaws, but so do I. 
This boy is a godsend to me, he gives me purpose, and I love him for that.

Hang in there, set a schedule, give your girl all you got, because she will repay you 10 fold. This I know.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

tc68 said:


> Yeah, that's why I didn't allow my pup to go into rooms that had carpets before he was housetrained. He was limited to the kitchen and the adjoining breakfast room. Once he no longer peed/pood in the house, he was then allowed into other rooms. I know this isn't feasible for many people. I'm embarrassed to say...the first 2 months I slept on the kitchen floor with him every night...just so I wouldn't have to clean up his mess on carpets.


That is why I put a crate next to the bed and taught my last few puppies to sleep through the night right next to me. I carried them in and outside to pee until they were too heavy. By then they were housetrained.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

cxcx said:


> I got a new puppy almost 2 months ago now. She was 7 months old when I brought her home (currently ~9 months). I'm having quite a difficult time adjusting to dog-motherhood...it's been much harder than I had imagined.
> 
> She's my first dog and on paper, I feel like I did all that I could to prepare for her arrival. I adore her and am trying so hard but I feel like almost everyday is a new challenge and something new to overcome. Sometimes it feels like there is no end to puppyhood in sight. To be honest, before I got her, I don't think I truly realized the big behavioral difference between puppies and adult dogs. I feel stressed all the time and so overwhelmed. Even little things will feel disproportionately like a big deal.
> 
> ...


It depends on the dog. At 7 months your dog was already much easier than a 2 month old. My first GSD settled in at age 3. My others at varied ages. My WL who will be 3 started to mellow a bit at 18 months and more at 2 1/2. He is a very quiet dog unless he has a reason not to be, so he’s not typical of most of my German Shepherds. Our trainer said he might not be completely over his intensity until age 5 due to his high drive. Although my first one was a high drive WGSL who was intense at times her whole life. She was still turning “on” at age 13 if her drive kicked in. 

As you become more confident, you will worry less. Are you doing any training? Who trained the dog before you got her? Was she trained? Why was she given up at 7 months?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

McGloomy said:


> @tc68 thnx for sharing! Mine had those 2 accidents because he was having bad diarrhea, wasn't a lack of potty training. And I live in an apartment where every room is carpeted except the toilet and the kitchen


I get it. Not everyone can do what I did which was to sleep in the kitchen nor to sacrifice sleep in their own bed. For me, it was choice between sleep or cleaning poo/pee out of expensive carpet. And you know which won...there was no way I wanted to deal with the cleaning.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

LuvShepherds said:


> That is why I put a crate next to the bed and taught my last few puppies to sleep through the night right next to me. I carried them in and outside to pee until they were too heavy. By then they were housetrained.


I have 2 crates from the previous dog because it outgrew the first one. He was a big boy. So I have one in the kitchen (the bigger one) and one in my bedroom. My bedroom is the furthest room from the front door so there was no way the pup would've made it from the crate in my room. So I had to sleep next to the crate in the kitchen. I would have to walk all the way down the hallway, down a flight of stairs, and then down another long hallway. And at that time it was still winter. So then I'd have to put on shoes and a heavy jacket....this all takes time. On top of all that, I'm half awake, carrying a 15 - 30 lbs object and at any moment I could trip on one of his toys and land on him. I think you get the picture. Needless to say there were quite a few puddles before he made it to the door. So that's why I made the decision to sleep on the hard floor in the kitchen for 2 months. There's nothing more tiring than to have to wake up twice in the middle of the night and then have to clean too. The ironic thing was after I moved into the kitchen, he was able to sleep through the night. I still slept there though for peace of mind. Now that I moved back into my own bed, he sleeps in his crate with the door open. I give him the option of sleeping with me in my bed, on the cold floor, on a dog bed, on a dog mat, or the crate....and he chooses the crate on his own.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

unfortunatefoster said:


> Simon came to me just over a year ago. He spent his first year in a 10 x 10 run, with the exception of the 5 weeks he was put on a chain with a new owner, who subsequently put him on the internet 'free to good home'. The dog was out of his mind and completely unmanageable. My intention was to find rescue for him. My fear for him being chained in the woods was a bear attack, so I brought him home while searching for a rescue to help. The 'light at the end of the tunnel' is what got me through the first month or so. If someone told me that he would be with me forever, I would have thrown my hands up and asked the universe what I had done in a previous life to deserve such a punishment.
> 
> By the end of 2 weeks, I had him crate trained, sit, down, wait and come. The lead was a bit more difficult, but I made headway. Then the health problems reared their ugly heads...EPI, demodex, allergies. The EPI had been with him all along, the vets kept treating for parasites, changing his diet and I kept cleaning up the most foul smelling of stool, each. and. every. morning. He was so thin and just wouldn't gain weight. He ate like a horse and just wouldn't gain weight. The exact volume of food that went in, came out, undigested and rotting. The clouds parted and the sun peeked through, bestowing the magical enzymes! Oh happy day! Until we realized he can't have pork (are you kidding me?!) Switched to plant enzymes and all was good with the world.
> 
> ...


This is quite a story my friend, it's awesome that you 2 found each other...and that you were willing to take on this challenge! I'm confident he'll repay the favor...they always do!


----------



## cxcx (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you everyone for all your responses!! I appreciate it SO much. It's beyond comforting to hear you've all gone through this and came out on the other side happier and with no regrets. 

I'm trying to keep a small journal (along with a pee/poop log) and write down a few sentences each day on her progress. I find that it helps, even when I look at entries from a few weeks ago, to see how far we've come. 

On LuvShepherd's question on why she was given up at 7 months: I got her from the breeder at 7 months. Her breeder breeds WL GSDs for police/detective work/Schutzhund, but Gigi's has relatively low drive compared to her littermates. They usually keep pups for a while longer to see if they develop the drive in the first few months. She didn't really so they started looking for a home for her as a "traditional pet" at 5/6 months. 

We did dog school (positive reinforcement only, which I'm not sure works for GSDs...) but am starting to see a GSD-focused trainer next week for one on one. Very much looking forward to it!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK ok here's my verse to add to the "Got them low down no good rotten puppy blues" --- My verse came in on puppy #5. I expected problems with puppy #1 - nope. and that before I heard of crates. Puppy #2 - welllll maybe a little. Largely "four on the floor" didn't kick in until about 4 other than that, great dog. Puppy #3 - a swell puppy Puppy #4 - came out of the box with focus, walked on lead through the airport having only been on the lead to do her business before we boarded the shuttle, showed her "ring the bell to go out" I swear ONCE and she got it. Now there was following the advise "If she takes both toys and doesn't return them to you, just go away leaving her in the yard" -- yeah, that did nothing. Puppy would take ball to top of terrace and roll it down, fetch it and repeat and "If they won't settle to go on a walk, just put her back in the crate" --- and good by easy walker harness...And she did do some wardrobe modification and shoe design.. But oh my puppy #5. Crate training was easy. Crate games worked. Walking on lead.... OK we finally got there. Ring Bell to Go Out ---- well that's cute that the human rings the bell. That's real cute. Puppy didn't get the connection ever. Toilet training - oh that's OK I'm going to sneak upstairs to the bedroom never mind that dogs aren't supposed to go near where they sleep. I'm going to do that for a year at least. Since until now you've never had a dog that gets car sick, here, I'll be car sick for more than a year never mind that we have a 150 mile drive every week. Oh you just bought this training vest? Great tasting zipper! Why are you yelling at poor little me???? And those curses? And you don't like it when I eat the zipper out of the dog bed either? What's wrong with that? -- and that's not all.


Welcome to puppy. Welcome to adolescent puppy. How is your wardrobe coming along? They all aspire to be fashion designers, you know. Got any shoes left or maybe I should ask any matching pairs of shoes?


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Puppy #4 sounds amazing! I’m sure they all were.


----------



## Dayna (Jun 27, 2018)

I got my girl as a very young puppy. I was so incredibly stressed. I regretted it for probably a month solid. She's my first too and I had no idea what I was in for. She's now over 8 months and it's gotten a lot easier. She's an adolescent though and can be very difficult at times. I think this is the most awkward /frustrating age and unfortunately you're starting out with her at this difficult age. 

Your relationship is pretty new, so I think you just need time to get to know each other. After a while, you'll be able to communicate with each other and the problems that crop up won't seem so big. 

Just remember that adolescent dogs are dealing with a lot internally just like adolescent people. Be patient with her and yourself. Forgive yourself for not having all the answers and forgive her for unwanted behavior. You'll be surprised at how issues will just disappear. Also, I don't think it takes two years for them to be easier. It's just about growing your relationship. Good luck!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adolescence can be challenging some more then others. Having professional guidance can help. Nothing stays the same and they grow up to fast. Max just turned 4 it’s hard to believe. Max was much more challenging then Luna was as a pup who is now 2 years old. I remember the first time we ate dinner when max was a pup -I had to train him not to try to jump on the dinner table. Luna would just go lay down and not even beg from the get go. Max was a big land shark when a pup the kids were put off by that during the landshark phase and interactions had to always have structure. They are crazy about him now and he is always in the middle of the family on goings and if we are out and he is not around we are always talking about him, Luna and topper. I am not sure I will have a bond like I do with max with any other dog I can not imagine life without him. He has some personality. It gets better believe me hang in there!


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

cxcx said:


> Thanks for your responses so far
> 
> The sum things up: Before I got a puppy, I knew that it would be a BIG commitment timewise and financially, but I didn't realize I would get as emotionally involved as I am now! I feel like every moment I'm not WITH her, I spend thinking about her. So whether it's training, her diet, or if she's getting enough exercise, her pooping/peeing schedule (I have a note in my phone that records everything everyday...), or just her overall happiness, I feel like she has basically taken over my life and I barely have any time to take care of myself. Maybe that sounds very dramatic haha. But I just love her so much and really want the best for her and as a result, I feel like my own life has totally taken a backseat.
> 
> On top of that ongoing feeling that I just described, I'm still learning a lot about what makes her happy/tick, etc. and I feel like often, just as we're overcoming one problem/hump, we run into another challenge. For example, first it was crate training, and then it was pulling while walking, and now it's her chasing squirrels/moving bikes/runners, etc. We're tackling each issues one by one but it almost seems like it's never ending.



Yep this is about right, for good or bad my Korra has had the same impact on us! Wait until you have a human baby...lol.


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Forgot 1 more thing. I also keep a poop/pee log. It helps me remember and predict when he needs to go out again especially when his schedule was erratic. As things are now getting into a regular schedule, I probably don't need to do that anymore. So cxcx, you're not the only one.


Love the log! My wife won't do it but I do and it helps me track progress as well as predict accidents BEFORE they happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

You have to relax or your dog will have a harder time relaxing. Dogs pick up on our moods pretty easily and they really do tend to reflect what we do and are. High-stress owner, high-stress dog. Laid-back owner, laid-back dog. So take it easy. Your dog will be fine, will forgive many mistakes, will be able to chill on its own and let you do the same.

RELAX.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Ozymandiasmv said:


> Love the log! My wife won't do it but I do and it helps me track progress as well as predict accidents BEFORE they happen.


Exactly. Some people don't care or have better memories than others or they don't mind cleaning up constantly. I have a thousand other things on my mind so the last thing I remember is when my pup last went potty or tinkle. And also, when days seem to mesh together and you can't remember if he went at 5pm today or was it yesterday?...that's when you get accidents in the house. That's why I keep a log. And just like you said, tracking the progress is interesting to me....it's probably the scientist in me, collecting data and all. Besides it's not that hard or time consuming to write it down, so why not do it, right?


----------



## cxcx (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey everyone! I wanted to give you an update (4 years later!). Gigi is about 4.5 years old now and she's an INCREDIBLE dog. I stuck to training and rules and over time, she just became better and better. I can't believe how quickly the time has gone and dare I say...I might even miss the puppy years a little bit haha. 
Anyway, just wanted to give an update and thank you all again for your kind and understanding words of wisdom. 

Also, if there are any new puppy owners out there - just know that it does get 100000x better!


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

cxcx said:


> Hey everyone! I wanted to give you an update (4 years later!). Gigi is about 4.5 years old now and she's an INCREDIBLE dog. I stuck to training and rules and over time, she just became better and better. I can't believe how quickly the time has gone and dare I say...I might even miss the puppy years a little bit haha.
> Anyway, just wanted to give an update and thank you all again for your kind and understanding words of wisdom.
> 
> Also, if there are any new puppy owners out there - just know that it does get 100000x better!


 So glad things worked out well. Now you know we need current pictures of your girl.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great news, thanks for the update! And yes, pictures are a must!


----------



## cxcx (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's a photo of her from this morning! With favourite toy of the moment - the frisbee


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't think anyone even asked in the initial thread of she was a GSD lol Now know!


----------

